# Help with finding a monitor



## mnalder (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I was just wondering if anyone could help me on finding an LCD monitor/tv with these specs:
Size: 19 - 23"
Brightness: 400 - 500 
Contrast: around 1:800
Input: Can both be connected to a computer and set top box

It's just that I would really like my side screens to complement my Viewsonic VX2835wm, so that the screens have the same picture. 

Thanks in advance,
Marc


----------

